# Weird "things" in stool



## lion heart (Sep 10, 2011)

Sometimes I think that there should be a website full of tasteful illustrations of feces with various conditions, just for people with IBS. That way, folks wouldn't have to deal with people like me making panicked posts about their weird poop!Recently (for the past month or so), I've been having really strange BMs. I first noticed it when I glanced down at the toilet for some reason and noticed "white things" in my stool. My first thought was that I had some sort of parasite, but the "things" in my stool don't look like I've seen parasites described. There's nothing thread-like or wormy in my stool. Plus, I don't have any symptoms of parasite infestation (beyond the ones that I've dealt with for years from IBS), and from what I understand if you are seeing eggs or parasites in your stool, you're going to be pretty sick. What I have are sort of clumps or globs. They vary in shape/size but aren't amorphous; they're smooth-sided, not really loose looking. Sometimes they'd on the edge of the stool (most often/most noticable) and sometimes they are embedded and peeking out. They are usually off-white/pale yellow, but once I saw one that was a pink color! It was very odd. The only other way I can think to describe them as is like little opaque nodes of gristle. I often have mucus in my stool from intestinal irritation, and these clumps don't look like the mucus I normally have in my stool. Normally the mucus is diaphanous and on the surface of the stool only. The clumps have shown up when my intestines are mostly "normal", after constipation, and during a bout of diarrhea. I haven't been able to get a good picture, not that I think anyone would really appreciate me posting one.







Does anyone have any idea what I'm talking about? Is this just a weird BM-quirk, or am I about to drop dead?Thank you for any help you can give. I am a little irrationally concerned about this. (Also, hi everyone! Happy to join the bloated, cramping masses, hehe.)Edit for anyone who might be looking for an answer: it wasn't anything really scary. I spoke to my grandmother (who has IBS that manifests almost exactly as mine does), and she said that she's had something similar happen a few times over the years and that they could be one of a couple of things. They could be just massive amounts of mucus from irritation, or they could be from candida overgrowth in your intestines. Mine settled down after eating a bland, safe diet for the past week or so, so it seems like I had a lot of intestinal irritation. She claims that if it had been candida, going on probiotics would clear it up. YMMV, of course, but having really creepy/gross stool doesn't mean you're infested or dying. Don't freak out like I did!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Is this just a weird BM-quirk, or am I about to drop dead?


I'd say it was something you ate and that you are NOT about to drop dead.


----------



## lion heart (Sep 10, 2011)

Heh, fair enough. Stress from school makes me paranoid.


----------

